# Hazardous locations



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to admit that I'm as rusty as you are on this matter. I have one customer that operates three gas stations, but the classified location matter hasn't come up in a long spell. From my review of the code, I concurr with your estimation that this is a C1D1 area.


----------



## olectric (Dec 11, 2007)

Class one, Division one for sure.

Olectric


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Take a look at Table 514.3(B)(1).

Any pit or box below grade level, any part of which is within the Division 1 or Division 2, Zone 1 or Zone 2 classified location around a fill opening for an undergroudn tank is a Class 1 Division 1 location.

I would recomend reading through Article 514 for a refresher of motor fuel dispensing facilities. I will do this every time I have to work in a gas station due to the fact that I don't do this kind of work on a regular basis.

Chris


----------



## olectric (Dec 11, 2007)

We wire gas stations everyday so we know them pretty well. Nice dirty work.


----------



## olectric (Dec 11, 2007)

Either way is an XP area. (Explosion Proof=XP)


----------



## rikkilittle (Apr 3, 2009)

I work in the North sea drilling sector as an electrical inspector and I work with hazardous area equipment day in day out.
Therefore I can assure you that the equipment used in the European catagory would be EExd (ia) intrinsically safe or class I DIV I American standard equipment.


----------

